# Rebates :(



## WaarrEagle (Jun 1, 2004)

DTV took a long time to send me my rebate form (over 30 days) so I printed one off the internet and sent it in at the end of December. I finally got my rebate form from DTV this week (I called to order the week of Thanksgiving). I just called DTV to confirm that they received my first form and they have no record of receiving it. Thanks to reading this forum, I got signiture confirmation on it but I did not have the number on me so I told them I would call back. Should I immediately call retentions or what? I told the rep that I had proof that it was delivered so it is now their responsibility and he just repeated that I should submit it again. How should I approach this?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

DirecTV has been ridiculously bad about processing the rebates...

In all likelyhood the rebate may get to you very soon, regardless of whether the CSR could find info on receiving and/or processing it. Sadly, DirecTV doesn't update their systems anywhere to not that they've received and/or processed a rebate, so it could be literally in your hands tomorrow with the CSRs having no record of it at all.

If you haven't waited about 3 - 4 weeks after the date the rebate form was received/delivered, then wait a little longer. If you mailed at the end of December, then they still have a few weeks to go, and you will likely see the rebate soon. If you don't get it by the end of this month, then call them back and rip them a new one.

This rebate, and any future ones should be one that *is* tracked by DirecTV, and one you should be able to check status on by checking your account on the web or by calling into a CSR. If we are lucky, they (DirecTV) will piss off a lawyer or two in the rebate processing, get sued, and settle the lawsuit by consent decree that requires them to do such in the future.

For now, give them a little more time, and if you don't get something by end of the month, rip up up and down to get satisfaction.


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

I sent a rebate form in on around 9/15. I called DTV twice around late November, both times I was told the check was in the mail. Around 12/20 I called DTV and was told they would just credit my account; rather than credit the account they sent me a new rebate form for DVRs purchased between 10/26 and 2/06 - not even the period I purchased HD DVR.

After 60 minutes and two reps I finally got the $100 credit to my account. The whole process was a joke and used up all my goodwill toward DTV. Even the 6 months of free Showtime didn't make me feel any better. After all that wasted energy and frustration on my part it wasn't worth it. Plus it's Showtime which quite frankly is pretty underwhelming....


----------



## Books (Sep 21, 2001)

I posted about this in the other thread, but I didn't send my rebate in until the beginning of Jan. I got my rebate check in the mail today for $200, instead of the $100 that it was for. I'm assuming this is due to the new offer they have now. I was happy with the extra money and the quick rebate.


----------



## Cousin Oliver (Jan 18, 2006)

I actually just ran into the opposite problem. I was given the rebate form for $200 and only got a check for $100. 

I can't find the retension rep phone nubmer in my files. Can anyone help out?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Cousin Oliver said:


> I actually just ran into the opposite problem. I was given the rebate form for $200 and only got a check for $100.
> 
> I can't find the retension rep phone nubmer in my files. Can anyone help out?


If you are not subscribing to the HD net package, you won't (as best I could tell from the copy of the new form they had sent me) quality for the bigger rebate.


----------



## WaarrEagle (Jun 1, 2004)

They signed for my rebate on Dec. 30. I guess I will wait until next month and if nothing comes, I will call back.


----------



## wallyj (Jun 2, 2004)

Sent my first request back in September. No rebate. Called in December. Was asked to re-send. Did so, but instead of getting a rebate, 3 weeks later I get another rebate form and letter in the mail. This one says I can get $200 instead of $100. I mailed that one too. Who knows if I will ever actually get a check. Probably not, but they will probably extend my 2 year commitment into a 4 yr. They are worse than inept. It is quite pathetic.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Fill out three rebate forms and send them at two week intervals. Odds are that at least one of them will make it through their mail bag and you'll get your check.

Beats playing CSR roulette and begging, IMO.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

After much hassle, *****ing and complaining for the proper forms, I got mine back in about a month. They also sent me more rebate forms in the mean time. Wonder if I could send them in also?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

one CSR told me that there is no such rebate...I'm getting a little pissed...I want my $100 

I'm going to call this weekend, if I don't get a satisfactory answer, I'm going to file a fraud complaint against them...


----------



## ezwinner701 (May 18, 2005)

hi can you tell me where i can get the link for the $100 rebate again? i cant seem to find it

thanks


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I just had a rebate form mailed to me. I bought the HD-Tivo directly from DTV. I did not receive any kind of receipt for this. The rebate says I need a receipt or confirmation number. Do I call customer service to get a copy of the receipt or a confirmation number?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I just got my rebate form yesterday, 3 WEEKS after I bought the HD Directivo. I remember hearing it was supposed to be sent to them withing 30 days, but reading the fine print on the rebate form, I see no such restriction. All I see is a general cutoff date(April something I believe) for them to receive the rebate. 

Logistically there may be no way to conform to the rebate demands within 30 days because for the rebate, they require a copy of your bill showing activation of the box/HD package. Well, I gotta wait to receive my NEXT bill which will actually show this, before I can send it in. That's gonna put me well past the 30 days.


----------



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

The rebate form for both $100 and $200 is here:

the directv website with "/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf" at then end.

(I can't post URLs yet)


----------



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

I guess now I can:

http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

Books said:


> I posted about this in the other thread, but I didn't send my rebate in until the beginning of Jan. I got my rebate check in the mail today for $200, instead of the $100 that it was for. I'm assuming this is due to the new offer they have now. I was happy with the extra money and the quick rebate.


Apparently whoever is processing the rebate forms isn't verifying as to exactly when the purchases/activations were made...I mean, isn't that the proof we're supposed to supply when mailing in the form? 

In any case...their ineptitude is someone else's (Books) gain...and no, I won't start or get into any moral or ethical discussion as to whether he (or anyone else who mistakenly got $200 instead of $100) should "do the right thing" about getting an extra $100, so to speak.


----------



## Books (Sep 21, 2001)

Actually in my case, I called and was told that the $200 rebate was not a mistake.


----------



## cougfan (Feb 10, 2005)

I called yesterday to check the status of my $100 rebate sent in in November after an early October HD Tivo purchase. The rep first told me that my check was mailed on Dec. 30th. Unless it was mailed from outside the US, I should have received it. I explained this, and added that I recently received a $200 rebate form -- maybe that was the Dec. 30 mailing. She said it probably was, and that I should send the $200 rebate in instead. She explained that they mailed the $200 rebate forms to people that purchased their units just prior to the $200 rebate taking effect as a way of ensuring that all customers got the benefit of the same (better) deal.

Now I'll wait.

Also, I printed the order confirmation page from Directv.com in lieu of a "receipt." The rep told me that all I would need is the confirmation number (also found on the order confirmation page), but I figured the more paper I can throw at them, the better off I am.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

I pity the poor buggers who've just signed up with D* in the past few years and don't know how to get around the endemic incompetence.

I just got a form letter back from the Rebate Nazis saying I didn't qualify. No reason given. Though, I could figure it out -- and also knew better than to call anyone other than Retention.

I bought an R10 on the free/rebate deal to replace my ancient GXCEBOT I keep in the guest house for my father-in-law. He's here about 3-4 months of the year and he has an R10 [now] at his home -- and keeps his old RCA whatever in his 5th-wheeler when he's traveling. Because I turn the R10 off when he's not here -- and turn it back on a few days before he returns [to populate the Guide], I'm certain the rebate dorks checked on it being activated -- when it was off.

I also know damned well that explaining it to an over-the-counter CSR is an exercise in futility that would end with resubmitting the paperwork, etc..

Retention ended up giving me a credit here and a credit there -- it all adds up to the $100 rebate and I'm a happy camper. I don't know what we'll ever do if they decide to offshore retention or give it to the CSR's!


----------



## haslip (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I can only hope the those that did not get their rebates are the vocal minority. I was worried about my rebate as i read all the postings, but did in fact get my $200 rebate check 5 weeks after putting it in the mail.

Most rebates I send for take about 4-10, so I guess 5 is not bad. Actually the quickest rebate I ever got was from Microsoft after buying a wireless mouse. No lie, I had the $5 rebate in 10 days.


----------



## Bitgod (Aug 19, 2002)

I got my rebate forms sent to me by dtv, and it asks for an original dated sales receipt, what are you people using for that? I have my regular bill that shows the date for when I ordered/was charged for the unit, is that good enough? I'm not sure if I have the "order confirmation letter" around, I may have tossed that before getting the rebate form since I didn't think I'd need it.


----------

